# Does anyone know where Jessie is?



## joellie (26 July 2016)

Hi, I am trying to track down Jessie aka Jess. She is a coloured mare about 15.2 and she would be 7 years old now. Her passport name was Babooshka Jessie, she was shipped over to newport from N.ireland in 2013 and then I think she went to a lady in Norwich. As far as I know she then went down south I think it would have been early 2014. I would really love to know how she is doing. Any information would be really appreciated. Here are some pics of her.


----------



## Zero00000 (23 August 2016)

She comes up on Facebook for sale in Nov 2013 as a 15.1


----------



## joellie (23 August 2016)

Zero00000 said:



			She comes up on Facebook for sale in Nov 2013 as a 15.1
		
Click to expand...

Hi, 
Which Facebook page was she on for sale?


----------



## joellie (23 August 2016)

I was also told that a mother and daughter of the name Breakwell?? may have her they show Shires. I did message them on facebook but got no reply???


----------



## joellie (31 August 2016)

I have an update, the lady named Breakwell got in touch with me and she did have Jessie for a few months, sent me a lovely pic but unfortunately due to personal circumstances she had to sell her on to a lady in Somerset but she had lost all contact details, she did say that the last she heard about Jessie was she had eye infections and her eyesight was deteriorating but the lady in somerset was trying to do everthing possible to help Jessie ..I really hope she is ok as at 7years old she is still very young. So if anyone knows of a lady in somerset with a gorgeous coloured mare named Jessie ask her to please get in touch


----------



## Zero00000 (31 August 2016)

Sorry I didn't see you response,
I saw her for sale by the Breakwell lady.

I'll have another search to see if any of the comments on her photo were from anyone in Somerset


----------



## Zero00000 (31 August 2016)

I found another advert from April this year that sounds like the same horse and similar area, I will send you the mobile number that was on the advert
Eta - Send message on Facebook as couldn't on here


----------



## joellie (31 August 2016)

Thanks very much for your help...here is a link to a post i have of Jessie on facebook, you can message me through that
https://www.facebook.com/groups/525234804214260/search/?query=jessie&__mref=message_bubble


----------

